# Steel City Jointer 6" Question



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

A good buddy of mine is giving me a 1 year old 6" Steel City Jointer and I'm excited. But, here is the pic of its current state:









Do you think it will be ok once cleaned up? It's only been used once and has been sitting ever since. It has paint splatters on it. I know free is always good…but I don't want to bring something in my shop that will be problematic. What would you recommend for cleaning?


----------



## SawSucker (Nov 10, 2015)

If it was me cleaning it up, I'd use a single edge razor blade to gently slice the paint and heavier rust off. Then use steel wool and WD40 to scrub the rest off. After it's cleaned up and wiped clean, seal it up by buffing it out with a hardwood floor wax to keep it from rusting again. Johnsons or MinWax hardwood floor wax is what I use. Don't use car wax because some contain silicone.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

One year old and free! It would have it in my garage by now. I use WD40 and a scotch-brite pad to clean off rust.


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ok, that sounds good! Should I use any high grit sand paper for tough rust? Would you use Mineral Spirits to clean things up so you can see your results?


----------



## SawSucker (Nov 10, 2015)

No sandpaper, the single edge razor should remove the heavy stuff. Mineral spirits sparingly is ok. Just make sure that it's removed well before waxing. Your welcome.


----------

